# Lawn care chemical safety? Calling all experts & nuts!



## rtdad (Jul 13, 2019)

Are there any experts here on chemical safety?

How safe are lawn care chemicals? Specifically glyphosate.

I just watched some documentaries questioning the safety and how much money plays a roll in the studies done on these chemicals. I'm concerned it's now found in our food, mothers breast milk, and in terms of lawn care, the safety of my family, including dog, and the run off into waterways. Further investigation shows studies mainly indicating glyphosate is safe if used as directed with PPE. But a useful response to my post on a lawn care group from someone in the Ag industry indicated lawn chemicals are something like 10x MORE concentrated than those used in agricultural industry :dumb:

Personally, I'm a homeowner for 7 years and we had two healthy offspring before moving in. My parents never sprayed chemicals nor our landlord. Moving here I did a major lawn renovation and hired a lawn care company. I was skeptical when they would spray and put out signs instructing pets and humans saying to stay off the grass for extended periods of time. I understand the idea is that glyphosate is safe if used within recommended doses and "completely" safe once it dries.
Since then I've used chemicals sparingly.

Then we had 2 miscarriages. Now of course my anecdotal evidence is very weak but still concerning.

So is there anyone here that could shed some light on the topic I would be very appreciative. :thumbup:


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Unfortunately, the trace amounts of glyphosate (and other things...formaldehyde comes to mind) are common in the modern environment. If my car has been sitting in hot sun, I try to air it out before driving, because I don't want to get the chemical fumes from some of the vinyl and other plastic used in the car.

If you want to feel better, maybe try not to touch lawn chemicals at all for like a year before and after having kids...and then after that have strict rules about shoes/clothes and how soon the kids (or anyone) can go on the lawn after applying anything. I remember a bad smell from when Scotts 4-step (weed control and insect control, probably 2.4-D and Bifenthrin) were applied when I was a kid. It would also make my lips/nose burn in warm weather if the windows were open soon after application.

Obviously, the less chemical use, the better.

Here's a good article: https://carbonearth.co/glyphosate-is-monsanto-trying-to-kill-us-all/


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

If I chime in on this post, I may make it locked in a blink of an eye .
@rtdad If you care about your family most and very little about your lawn, don't use them. If you want a great lawn, use them very wisely and keep family away as per the label. I am sure you will be able to strike the perfect balance. As @Green said, the more experience you cumulate, the more you will be able to see that 'sweet spot' of beautiful yard with a negligible impact on loved ones and environment.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Yep - unfortunately opinions are just too strong when it comes to certain subjects, and this is one of them.

While likely not the OP's intent, conversations like these really never go anywhere but downhill.

Everyone's situation is a little different (individual risk tolerance, government imposed restrictions, etc), so I would just encourage everyone to do their own research and form their own opinions about the products they choose to apply to their own lawns. :thumbup:


----------

